# Dr. Carson: Obamacare The Worst Thing That Has Happened Since Slavery



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*WASHINGTON (CBSDC)* - Dr. Ben Carson slammed President Barack Obama's signature health care during his speech at the Value Voter's Summit Friday.
"Obamacare is really, I think, the worst thing that has happened in this nation since slavery," Carson declared. "It is slavery in a way because it is making all of us subservient to the government."
Carson said the implementation of the Affordable Care Act was never about health care, only control.
"That's why when this administration took office it didn't matter that the country was going off the cliff economically. All forces were directed toward getting this legislation passed," Carson said.
Carson also made a comparison between Obama's health care law to former Soviet leader Vladimir Lenin.

Video: http://washington.cbslocal.com/2013...-worst-thing-that-has-happened-since-slavery/


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Another brilliant Tea Party speaker, and hes black....agast.. I thought they were racist?.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

"I think, the worst thing that has happened in this nation since slavery" ahhh... a much as I also disapprove of it Doc, I wouldn't compare it to slavery.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Also, to add some context to this.Carson is the guy who had that brilliant speech at the Prayer Breakfast with Obama sitting on the side like a little school kid while he educated him. He then was audited by the IRS.I mean the POTUS clearly used the IRS in that situation to intimidate and harrass a perceived enemy an should e impeached for that, of course unless your stupid enough to think its a coincidence.

http://www.realclearpolitics.com/vi...al_prayer_breakfast_criticizes_obamacare.html
Famed Baltimore neurosurgeon Dr. Benjamin Carson addressed the National Prayer Breakfast on Thursday morning on healthcare. Dr. Carson often criticized Obamacare and government intrusion in healthcare while President Obama sat in the audience. Dr. Carson encouraged a program where newborn babies are given health savings account as an alternative to Obamacare

http://www.realclearpolitics.com/20...t_can039t_possibly_be_coincidence_317192.html
It doesn't take a brain surgeon to know that the IRS audit of Dr. Ben Carson can't be a mere coincidence. In any powerful syndicate, the capos know who to whack without the godfather ordering it.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

On related news: Dr Ben Carson was found dead today, from unknown causes...


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Deuce said:


> On related news: Dr Ben Carson was found dead today, from unknown causes...


They found him face down with 4 bullet holes in the back of the torso and head, the medical examiner has deemed it a suicide.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Hows that Obamacare working for you Libs now?? Thank God for men like Ted Cruz and the Tea Party ...the RINOS and Dems can GFTS and this is just te beginning.

http://www.weeklystandard.com/blogs...ir-health-plans-because-obamacare_764602.html

Millions of Americans Are Losing Their Health Plans Because of Obamacare


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm not surprised by anything this lying sack of shit and his puppeteers do. I'm just disgusted that we've been outplayed.



> Florida Blue, for example, is terminating about 300,000 policies, about 80 percent of its individual policies in the state. Kaiser Permanente in California has sent notices to 160,000 people - about half of its individual business in the state. Insurer Highmark in Pittsburgh is dropping about 20 percent of its individual market customers, while Independence Blue Cross, the major insurer in Philadelphia, is dropping about 45 percent," Kaiser reports. "Blue Shield of California sent roughly 119,000 cancellation notices out in mid-September, about 60 percent of its individual business. About two-thirds of those policyholders will see rate increases in their new policies, said spokesman Steve Shivinsky.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I had an argument with my old man about this. He was glad that one could not be turned down for health insurance because of previous illness and he was hopeful it would lower his healthcare costs.

Then I pointed out to him when he had to go to the ER did he get right in? Or did he wait a long time because floaters were there for the sniffles? I also pointed out that the grand experiment in Massachusetts in my estimation has failed, because my health care costs have only gone up and it's by alot. When I finally got on, my copays were $5, thats right five bucks. Going to the ER was only $50 and meds were $5 too. The breakdown was 90-10 for percentage. Now, we are up to 80-20, copays are $25, ER is $100 and the slimy fucking politicians in this shithole removed health insurance from being able to be bargained for at negotiations.

Now we are being forced into GIC, and the numbers I'm seeing suck even worse. While the amount I'm contributing each month has gone down and the copays have dropped only $5, you're fucked if you need an ER visit or worse yet surgery. Nice of them to cap your out of pocket expenses at $4000 per person or $8000 per family, per year.

I wonder if I'd be better off on MassHealth? I bet there is no copay, and they get dental too.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*BLAME GAME: Firms behind botched ObamaCare site implicate HHS*



*THE CONTRACTORS BEHIND* troubled ObamaCare website plan to spread the blame around during highly anticipated testimony on Capitol Hill - according to prepared remarks, they will acknowledge problems with the site, but also point a finger back at the administration.


*KURTZ: Sacking Sebelius? How she became the media's pinata *
*FOX NEWS POLL: 60 percent of voters think ObamaCare rollout 'a joke'*
*FOX NEWS POLL: 46 percent say random people could do better than Congress*
*FOX NEWS FIRST: List of Dems call for delay*
*OPINION: ObamaCare and America's journey into the Third World*


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Johnny Law said:


> I had an argument with my old man about this. He was glad that one could not be turned down for health insurance because of previous illness and he was hopeful it would lower his healthcare costs.
> 
> Then I pointed out to him when he had to go to the ER did he get right in? Or did he wait a long time because floaters were there for the sniffles? I also pointed out that the grand experiment in Massachusetts in my estimation has failed, because my health care costs have only gone up and it's by alot. When I finally got on, my copays were $5, thats right five bucks. Going to the ER was only $50 and meds were $5 too. The breakdown was 90-10 for percentage. Now, we are up to 80-20, copays are $25, ER is $100 and the slimy fucking politicians in this shithole removed health insurance from being able to be bargained for at negotiations.
> 
> ...


Your Father is going to e very dissapointed, unless of course POTUS lying through his teeth doesnt bother him. Its already been proven costs will go up,people will be losing their Drs as well as their existing plans. The entire thing is a disaster even Dems are now calling for delays, wait and see.
http://thehill.com/blogs/healthwatc...tation/330261-manchin-delay-obamacare-mandate


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Johnny Law said:


> Now we are being forced into GIC, and the numbers I'm seeing suck even worse. While the amount I'm contributing each month has gone down and the copays have dropped only $5, you're fucked if you need an ER visit or worse yet surgery. Nice of them to cap your out of pocket expenses at $4000 per person or $8000 per family, per year.


We've been in GIC for years. Copays have consistently gone up while the amt. of coverage has declined.
I just paid a $30.00 copay to see a "specialist" for less than five minutes who was clearly overloaded and had not read my file. The effects of _landmark health care reform_ in this state are evident.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I love the tiers. I only have one doctor who is considered Tier 1 with a $25 copay. All the rest are $35 or $45. Oh and let's not forget that anything that needs prior authorization is "experimental" or "investigatory" and not covered, so I get to go to the doctors that much more often to try and control something that could have been corrected if they had covered procedures before things got to this point. Want to appeal an insurance company denial? No problem you can appeal, but the final decision is made by a doctor paid by the insurance company comparing the denial to their guidelines (which by they way have little to medical basis). If it meets their arbitrary guidelines; then, denial upheld. Thanks for playing. Need to go to the ER? That's a $100 and they had the nerve to ask me if I wanted to pay it at the time of registration. Really? I'll pay when I register if I don't have to sit and wait for 2 hours in that plague infested waiting room. But wait there's more, that $100 doesn't cover the doctor's fees. Haven't hit your deductible yet? Well expect a bill from the doctor too. Thank God I haven't had to be admitted yet, they'll waive the ER copay so they can charge me a couple hundred dollars instead. And don't even get me started on co-insurance. No one can explain to me how some services like chiropractor have a copay AND 80/20 co-insurance.

I've said it before and I'll say it again, I don't have a single doctor/nurse practitioner (and I have a bunch) that thinks this was a good idea.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Michelle Obama's Princeton classmate is executive at company that built Obamacare website

Read more: http://dailycaller.com/2013/10/25/michelle-obamas-princeton-classmate-is-executive-at-company-that-built-obamacare-website/#ixzz2iw4v2kJQ

http://dailycaller.com/2013/10/25/m...tive-at-company-that-built-obamacare-website/

Best post here.

Bob: "Hey Jim, did you hear about the Obama administration scandal?,
Jim: "You mean the Mexican gun running?"
Bob: "No, the other one."
Jim: "You mean SEAL Team 6?"
Bob: "No, the other one."
Jim: "Obama saying the avg family would save $2,500 on their premiums?"
Bob: "No, the other one."
Jim: "Forcing businesses to violate their religious beliefs by paying for drugs that abort the unborn?"
Bob: "No, the other one."
Jim: "Violating the rights and sanctity of our Churches?"
Bob: "No, the other one."
Jim: "Spending $634 million on a website that doesn't work?"
Bob: "No, the other one."
Jim: "Obama calling for an increase in our debt when he lambasted Bush for the very same thing?"
Bob: "No, the other one."
Jim: "Obama having NSA spy on 124 Billion Phone Calls in One Month?"
Bob: "No, the other one."
Jim: "Saddling our kids with $17 trillion in debt of which they can
never get out of and will not have as good a life as we have?"
Bob: "No, the other one."
Jim: "Bailing out Detroit after decades of corrupt Democratic management?"
Bob: "No, the other one."
Jim: "You mean the State Dept. lying about Benghazi?"
Bob: "No, the other one."
Jim: "You mean voter fraud?"
Bob: "No, the other one."
Jim: "Intentionally trying to hurt Americans during the sequester?"
Bob: "No, the other one."
Jim: "Blocking veterans who secured our freedoms from their monuments
but giving the green light for Illegals to use Monument Mall?"
Bob: "No, the other one."
Jim: "Denying school kids the ability to tour the White House but still spending lavishly on his parties?"
Bob: "No, the other one."
Jim: "You mean Obama saying we can keep our insurance and doctors if we wanted to?"
Bob: "No, the other one."
Jim: "You mean the military not getting their votes counted?"
Bob: "No, the other one."
Jim: "The NSA monitoring foreign diplomats?"
Bob: "No, the other one."
Jim: "You mean the use of drones in our own country without the benefit of the law?"
Bob: "No, the other one."
Jim: "Giving 123 Technologies $300 Million and right after it declared bankruptcy and was sold to the Chinese?"
Bob: "No, the other one."
Jim: "You mean the president arming the Muslim Brotherhood?"
Bob: "No the other one:.
Jim: "The IRS targeting conservatives?"
Bob: "No, the other one."
Jim: "The DOJ spying on the press?"
Bob: "No, the other one."
Jim: "Sebelius shaking down health insurance executives?"
Bob: "No, the other one."
Jim: "You mean Obama spending $3.7 Trillion on Welfare Over Last 5 Years"
Bob: "No, the other one."
Jim: "Giving SOLYNDRA $500 MILLION DOLLARS and 3 months later they declared bankruptcy and then the Chinese bought it?"
Bob: "No, the other one."
Jim: "The NSA monitoring our phone calls, emails and everything else?"
Bob: "No, the other one."
Jim: "Millions of Americans losing their health care coverage?"
Bob: "No, the other one."
Jim: "Forcing Americans to include coverage in their insurance policies of items they do not want?"
Bob: "No, the other one."
Jim: "Ordering the release of nearly 10,000 illegal immigrants from jails and prisons, and falsely blaming the sequester?"
Bob: "No, the other one."
Jim: "Denying Arizona the right to protect its borders?"
Bob: "No, the other one."
Jim: "Providing weapons to Syrian rebels many of whom apparently are Al Queda"
Bob: "No, the other one."
Jim: "The president's repeated violation of the law requiring him to submit a
budget no later than the first Monday in February?"
Bob: "No, the other one."
Jim: "The 2012 vote where 115% of all registered voters in some counties voted 100% for Obama?"
Bob: "No, the other one."
Jim: "The president's unconstitutional recess appointments in an attempt to circumvent the Senate's advise-and-consent role?"
Bob: "No, the other one."
Jim: "The State Department interfering with an Inspector General investigation on departmental sexual misconduct?"
Bob: "No, the other one."
Jim: "Clinton, the IRS, Clapper and Holder all lying to Congress?"
Bob: "No, the other one."
Jim: "The President using nearly $1 trillion dollars of stimulus money to fund his cronies?"
Bob: "No, the other one"
Jim: "You mean Fast & Furious?"
Bob: "No, the other one."
Jim:
"I give up! ... Oh wait, I think I got it! You mean that 65 million
low-information voters who don't pay taxes and get free stuff from
taxpayers and stuck us again with the most pandering, corrupt
administration in American history?"
Bob: "THAT'S THE ONE!"


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Since his name has come up as a possibility, you should take a moment to inform yourself:


----------

